# Silent and vibrate not working. Sounds still come through



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm on a us cellular galaxy s3. In running the 4.3 PAC man nightlies. After the last one something happened and now sounds still come through on vibrate and silent.

All of my volumes are completely down. I've checked. I've tried wiping everything and trying again but no luck. If all else fails, I'll factory reset everything at home once I've saved my files.

Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

If I had to guess, it's because you're on 4.3. This version is new (PAC 4.3 is alpha, which comes before beta for crying out loud), so there will be bugs. Try reporting bugs to PAC directly. 

If you can't stand bugs, I'd revert to a stabler 4.2 release for a bit until 4.3 gets its kinks worked out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------

